# Problem with HP Deskjet F4280 with CUPS on FreeBSD8



## threeRd (Aug 7, 2010)

I recently upgraded from FreeBSD 7.3 to 8.1.  I anticipated problems, and I've got em.  The one I'm currently wrestling with is my HP Deskjet F4280.  The printer seems to be recognized but I cannot print a test page.

from /var/log/messages

```
Aug  7 16:02:45 optempo hpijs[2301]: io/hpmud/musb.c 1128: unable to open hp:/usb/Deskjet_F4200_series?serial=CN82F1F189052D
Aug  7 16:02:47 optempo hp[2294]: io/hpmud/musb.c 1128: unable to open hp:/usb/Deskjet_F4200_series?serial=CN82F1F189052D
Aug  7 16:02:47 optempo hp[2294]: prnt/backend/hp.c 745: ERROR: open device failed stat=12: hp:/usb/Deskjet_F4200_series?serial=CN82F1F189052D
```

from /var/log/cups/error_log

```
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] Closing renderer
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] PAGE: 1 1
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] Discarding unused job-progress event...
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] PID 2294 (/usr/local/libexec/cups/backend/hp) stopped with status 1!
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] STATE: +connecting-to-device
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] prnt/backend/hp.c 745: ERROR: open device failed stat=12: hp:/usb/Deskjet_F4200_series?serial=CN82F1F189052D
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] GPL Ghostscript 8.71: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] Process 2299 ending: "gs -q -dBATCH -dPARANOIDSAFER -dQUIET -dNOPAUSE -sDEVICE=ijs -sIjsServer=hpijs -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=6..."
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] renderer return value: 1
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] renderer received signal: 1
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] KID3 exited with status 3
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] Renderer exit stat: 3
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] Process dying with "Possible error on renderer command line or PostScript error. Check options.", exit stat: 3
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] error: No such file or directory (2)
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] Cleaning up ...
D [07/Aug/2010:16:02:47 -0400] [Job 19] Killing process 2298 (KID4) with signal15
```

from /etc/devfs.rules

```
[system=10]
add path 'usb*' group cups
add path 'usb*' mode 0660
add path 'ugen*' group cups
add path 'ugen*' mode 0660
#add path 'ulpt*' group cups
#add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660
```

from /etc/rc.conf

```
hald_enable="YES" 
dbus_enable="YES"
cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
#hpssd_enable="YES"
```

Last time the big thing I was missing was a patch because hplip wasn't waiting long enough to get information from the printer, but I do believe that patch is part of this version of hplip, and there's no indication of previous error in any logs.  I've googled this quite a bit, so far I've come up empty.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## threeRd (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like I finally figured it out, based on what I read here: http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-3690.html

I had to make the /dev/usb directory executable.  I was able to scan before, now I am able to scan and print, both locally and remotely.


----------

